# D300 firmware update



## Yzerguy (Feb 25, 2008)

I've seen a few D3'' shooters in here, so thought I'd quickly mention there's a firmware update out there.

I haven't applied it, and have only briefly scanned the page, the update apparently fixes a potential banding issue on exposures over 8 seconds.

I'm happy to provide links to those who need them, what I do strongly suggest is using regional links local to where you got your D3'' from (I'm in Canada), which is why I won't post any specific links at this point.

Cheers, Sean


----------

